# Alle Großbuchstaben in Kleinbuchstaben umwandeln



## lindin (8. Oktober 2004)

Hallo, gibt es in Java eine Funktion, die Großbuchstaben in Kelinbuchstaben umwandelt, oder muß ich mir da selber eine machen?


----------



## Vincentius (8. Oktober 2004)

lindin hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo, gibt es in Java eine Funktion, die Großbuchstaben in Kelinbuchstaben umwandelt, oder muß ich mir da selber eine machen?


*String.toLowerCase()*


----------



## lindin (11. Oktober 2004)

Danke...!


----------



## Piko (6. Februar 2008)

Hallo ich hatte vor kurzem ein ähnliches Problem ... und zwar wollte ich die Eingaben in ein Textfeld in Großbuchstaben umwandeln, dass heißt, alle einegebenen Buchstaben werden automatisch in Großbuchstaben umgewandelt.

Dafür habe ich den VerifyListener benutzt:
txtField = new Text(container, SWT.BORDER);
txtField.addVerifyListener(new VerifyListener() {
public void verifyText(VerifyEvent e) {
*e.text = e.text.toUpperCase();*
     }
});


soll nur eine Hilfe sein fals jemand ein ähnliches Problem hat

Gruß Piko


----------

